# A/C info needed



## Ruffy (Feb 25, 2015)

if you grow and use A/C all yr round how much noise dose the split units condenser out side make in the winter?
and wont this look fishy to a nosy person why you have a ac cranking all night or day in the winter? 
ive never used a ac unit with outside condensors=noisey
is this a heat score for anyone?


----------



## zem (Feb 25, 2015)

well, condensers do hum somehow stronger when in heating mode. I do not advise you to use a split AC for heating as IME they wear out quickly in heating mode and they seem to suck more electric. I would use AC for cooling and get a seperate space heater. if you are heating or cooling your grow, you may as well be heating or cooling your living room so that nosy person has a dead end imo.


----------



## Ruffy (Feb 25, 2015)

so what do ya do for a 20x20 grow that will be sealed? small portable a/c units suck. I wont need heat! lol dehum and a/c to cool 
I could use a excel air inside system but they are 4k and im not sure I need all that.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 25, 2015)

2Ton mini split unit is what you need. They have ones that can run in -40 weather and still cool. Tell people it is a heat pump and it will not seem odd that it runs all year long. Mini split condensers are very quiet and efficient.

Your other option is a high end condenser with fan cycling so I can run in the winter. It will have an air handler inside with the coil. This will be a lot louder. 

You can also get a portable 2 ton AC but only get a 2 hose system as you wanna be able to dump the heat from the condenser into an area that you want it in.

Mini split being your best option. You tell people it's a heat pump and then it is not fishy at all unless someone watches it for 24 hr and never sees it go into defrost lol but now I'm just being an hvac nerd

So you tell everyone it's a heat pump your good


----------



## Ruffy (Feb 25, 2015)

why this is the only site I come to. the info is solid and people are honest!
thanks stank


----------



## happybudfarms (Apr 5, 2015)

Stank Dank is right. I have a flower room about the same size with a 2 ton mini split with heat pump. I've tried many others and this unit is by far the best one so far, it's the most efficient, fairly quite. No Complaints!  
For the first few years we tried everything to keep our neighbors from knowing about my project. With any rooms of this size WE COMPLETELY GAVE UP TRYING! My advice there would be to invest into security instead of trying to to hide it. IME with this size of room in full flower, it's dam near impossible to hide the smell. Our rooms are 100% Legal and 100% sealed with the best air filtering systems that money can buy and I can still smell during the last weeks of flower for well over four block away, especially during the summer. LOL!!! Good luck!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2015)

Ruffy said:


> why this is the only site I come to. the info is solid and people are honest!
> thanks stank


I know thats right.


----------

